# Where do some of you "plus size" ladies shop?



## TinysMom (Apr 10, 2008)

Its a long convoluted story....but basically - I've decided to give myself a much-needed makeover. I'm tired of looking at myself and seeing "frumpy housewife".

Zin has been really helpful to me - the night before last night we were literally up all night on IM going back and forth on fashion and hair coloring (I'll fess up now before Zin nails me in this thread....you can see my roots big time).

Fortunately Zin has training and has been able to help me figure out the haircut I need and the hair color I need.....and she's been a big help for clothing.....

Basically - I'm 47 (will be 48 in September) and instead of looking about 50 - I'd rather drop back down to 40 or 42. I know that is going to include exercise (walking for now) and losing weight.....eating better (healthier things).....and also dressing better.

So far - Zin has introduced me to "Fashion Bug" - we've looked at "Lane Bryant". I already have accounts at "Woman Within", "Blair" and "Roamans" along with "Jessica London". I also have a Cato handy.

I'm even willing to look at Ebay sellers...

I'm not going to change out everything in my wardrobe in the next month or so...but I do want to have some resources to go to so I can stop buying frumpy clothes to try and hide in.....

What sort of partway excites me...is that I really think that this desire to dress nicer is showing that I'm coming out of the long-term depression I've had since GingerSpice died back in January '07. I can say that because of other changes I'm making in my life....and I think I finally got sick and tired of some things and its time for a change.....and that is how its showing that I'm getting better....if that makes sense. (Like they say how they always know when a woman is getting better in a hospital cause she wants her lipstick)...


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 10, 2008)

I think that is great! 

Where I shop is for younger women but I have heard Macys has nice things.


----------



## Flashy (Apr 10, 2008)

This is terrific Peg, and I think you are right about it means you are doing better, which is great to hear!

I don't know if you have it over here, but I had a friend who shopped in Evans and said it was good for people of all ages in the 'plus size'.

I just wanted to add that if you have days when you feel lower, don't instantly think you will be returning to your depression, it might just be a bad day like everyone has. I hope that things keep improving and you enjoy this time . Make sure you post before and after pics (or at the least 'after') of this big overhaul.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Apr 10, 2008)

Well you know where I shop already, but for anybody else looking for trendy clothes..

www.torrid.com

www.bandlu.com

www.fashionbug.com

www.alight.com

www.oldnavy.com (online is the ONLY OldNavy place to get plus clothes)

www.target.com

www.maximumwoman.com

www.babyphat.com

www.applebottoms.com


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 10, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> Well you know where I shop already, but for anybody else looking for trendy clothes..
> 
> http://www.torrid.com


Ohh! ME! ME! I have a gift card for $50! I buy almost every major peice of clothing from them. Than Target.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 10, 2008)

I am going to have Robin take a "before" picture of me today.....and then I hope to get my hair done this weekend (color it myself and then get it cut).

Right now I tend to wear knit pants and v-neck tunics (baseball tunic is the style I think).

I used to wear a lot of big skirts....I think Zin called them "boho"? But then someone convinced me that now that I'm over 40 - I should dress "appropriate" for my age....

So I tossed all but four of my favorite skirts (I may still have my animal print one - I'm gonna look for it today). 

Here are some of the clothes I've bought (you will have to click the links to see them - sorry...)...


http://www.roamans.com/product.aspx?Pfid=36233&DeptId=&ProductTypeId=1&PurchaseType=B 
in butter and blue turqouise (I have a skirt that they'll go pretty with) 

http://www.roamans.com/product.aspx?Pfid=28367&DeptId=&ProductTypeId=1&PurchaseType=B 
in coffee - I couldn't resist the color

http://www.roamans.com/product.aspx?Pfid=111129&DeptId=&ProductTypeId=1&PurchaseType=G 
in rust - I may have Art help me modify it a bit as it isn't cut quite like I wanted....

http://www.roamans.com/product.aspx?Pfid=104262&DeptId=&ProductTypeId=1&PurchaseType=G 
I've eyed this for months (for the skirt) - with my coupon I got it for $17.49 but may return it if I don't like it (I'm actually now gonna be brave enough to make myself return things)

I couldn't resist the skirt and had a coupon for 30% off - in black

in ivory


http://www.roamans.com/clothing/Tank-top.aspx?PfId=95731&DeptId=&producttypeid=1&pref=SavedBasket 
in ruby and grape

http://www.jessicalondon.com/product.aspx?Pfid=38991&DeptId=&ProductTypeId=1&PurchaseType=0 
in ginger and pansy purple


I also want to see if this looks good on me when I go shopping this weekend (to cover tanks)
http://www.catofashions.com/pdresses/feature_5b.cfm#

and finally - I bought myself these (after showing Zin about a ton of them and going back and forth on a few and waiting to hear her say, "that is too old" or "you're hiding yourself again"...)

http://images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/40000212/Images/20/GSK_0587-01.jpg

http://images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/40000212/Images/20/GSK_0578-01.jpg

http://images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/40000212/Images/9/w2001_0123_030023aa.jpg 
skirt only

http://images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/40000212/Images/33/137018B.jpg

http://images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/40000212/Thumbs/155/tn3_941492.jpg

Oh - and this reversible skirt that I eyed for months...

By the way - Art has NO idea what all I'm doing.....I know my hair really bugs him....and he said something that let me on to the fact that he'd like to see some changes too.

Basically, I shared with a comment that a dear friend made.....I'd said something about not knowing what I look good in and she said, "Well -I can tell you what you don't look good in....knit pants and oversize tunic tops.."

When he said, "yeah...she's right..."...

It gave me the oomph for a change.

So I used my credit cards with some places I have credit.....and started looking on Ebay.

My husband ain't gonna know what hit him by the time I'm done....why ..... I'm even looking at MAKEUP (no lipstick though- lip gloss only) - and perfume!

:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 10, 2008)

By the way - my sources here locally for clothing are....

Walmart

Cato

JC Penney

Ross Dress for Less

Bealls

I think that is it.....Target is 180 miles away....


----------



## Flashy (Apr 10, 2008)

http://www.evans.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/TopCategoriesDisplay?storeId=12553&catalogId=20554 
This is Evans and it does deliver over there to you. I don't know if it was appeal but I had a friend who swore by it.


----------



## Flashy (Apr 10, 2008)

I've just clicked all your links. My mum doesn't wear skirts but she does wear tops like what you have there. She goes to a shop called Bon Marche and gets some lovely tops from there, it's a shame they don't have an online shop, they just have a regular website unfortunately.

I can't wait to see the 'new' you.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Flashy - I'm gonna check it out.

I've made most of my purchases for now (but I'm on Old Navy drooling over some tank tops there)....but I will want to add a few more pieces every once in a while....

I don't normally spend a lot on clothes (especially compared to a lot of folks) but about every 5 years or so - I'll go through something like this where I will buy a bunch of things all at once and then not buy much for a while. However my last major spree like this was in 2002 or something like that.....


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 10, 2008)

If you know your size Target has some nice choices. 

Dresses I like. I want to get the blue one. Calf length is good for dresses and skirts.

Women's Plus Size MossimoÂ® Black: Print Linen Dress - Brown

Women's Plus Size MossimoÂ® Black: Print Linen Dress - Aqua

Women's Plus Size MeronaÂ® Eyelet Coverup Dress - Bittersweet

Skirts

Women's Plus Size MossimoÂ® Black: Tiered Skirt - Ebony

Women's Plus Size MossimoÂ® Black: Tiered Skirt - Talisman Teal

Tops. Love the first one.

Women's Plus Size MossimoÂ® Black: Shiny-Trim Tank Top - Mauve

Women's Plus Size MossimoÂ® Black: Dolman-Sleeve Top - Tribal Floral

Women's Plus Size MossimoÂ® Black: Dolman-Sleeve Top - Abstract Collage

 Women's Plus Size MeronaÂ® Voile Top - Aqua Bead


----------



## Flashy (Apr 10, 2008)

Sounds like you deserve some new clothes then


----------



## Leaf (Apr 10, 2008)

Well, I'm 32 and kind of frumpy. I'll admit it. I'm either a uniform person (at one job) or a jeans and t-shirt person at the other job.

A lot of my clothes come from second hand shops. Still, I can find neat things.

Most of my t-shirts come from stores like Cosmic Fish or the flea market (my shirts usually have bold statements).

However, I can say Fashion Bug has some awesome prices on the cutest things.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 10, 2008)

This is a pretty current (and accurate) photo of me....I don't remember what I'd been doing that I got my shirt wet - maybe filling water bottles or doing dishes...


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 10, 2008)

I should mention I buy maternity skirts, tops and dresses. I don't care the close is cute and cut to fit my shape.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 10, 2008)

I like Fashion Bug's jeans.(LA Blues)I've also found some nice ones at JCPenney. (Levi's)

I've also found the joy of a bra that fits right! That seems to make a world of difference in my comfort!

Don't forget to keep a few of those tshirts around - bunnies like to chew and you don't want them ruining your new stuff! I love tshirts because I am in the barn and stuff a lot. My tshirts mostly have holes in them. LOL! 

If I was going to visit with the Queen of England, I might worry more about dressier clothing, but jeans and shirts are good for me.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 10, 2008)

My favorite store right now is Lane Bryant. I just love that they have colorful things, but also black and white and tan, if you prefer. They also have both dressy and casual. And all their clothing is really nice quality. The only thing is that their prices are a bit on the high side...but like I said, they're good quality, too, so it's worth it. 

Not to mention, their clothes fit like they should...which is more than I can say for other stores, hehe!

You can check out their selection here.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 10, 2008)

Well - I got my hair cut today. I got out of there (where I didn't complain 'cause I was afraid I'd be in tears)....and called Zin almost immediately and halfway cried while looking for the hair coloring she'd recommended to me.

I have sent Zin photos. One consolation is - at least my hair grows.... Another consolation is that the back is nice....so as long as I never face anyone - I'll be fine.

I think though I'm gonna go cry...talk about a "bad hair" day...

It feels like a bad hair month at the moment...

(Oh...both Zin and Art say it looks better than it did. I think that makes me want to go cry more...).


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 10, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## seniorcats (Apr 10, 2008)

No Peg, these are truly bad hair days. Go enjoy yourself and pamper yourself for a change.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 10, 2008)

I just wanted to add that I think what you're doing is really great! It's something I've been working on for the past few months, too. I've been buying tops and dresses from Lane Bryant now and then, been getting back into makeup again, and been getting back to the red I love my hair to be so much. And ya know what? It feels really great to put all that on, and then feel like a million bucks because you're not wearing a t-shirt and jeans (my usual wardrobe). Heck, I've even started to get pedicures! LOL!

Now I find that I'm looking for any and every excuse to wear my new shirts and dresses out! It's really fun to feel so beautiful!

And about your hair...don't worry...you're right...it'll grow back. That's the wonderful thing about hair. And I'd be willing to bet that it looks a lot better than you think it does...

:hug:


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 10, 2008)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> No Peg, these are truly bad hair days. Go enjoy yourself and pamper yourself for a change.


Oh wow - you really helped me put it into perspective - I laughed so hard when I saw the pics....especially this one.

I took a nap and maybe if I say that right now I have "Raging Hormones out of control"....

Its the wrong time for me to be doing major changes because odds are I'm gonna cry 99% of the time. (I should be fine in about 24-48 hours). 

I'm at the point in time when chocolate = more valuable than gold....and sanity seems like it would be priceless. 

Somebunny called customer service for me because I am not the type of person to complain. Of course, as I told Zin and Art and Robin....it isn't like I could say to them, "Uh....you need to trim this some more...I'm not happy with it." NO....It was " Can you put some of that from the floor back onto my head??"....

So apparently Regis studios (or whoever it is that does the Walmart salons)....is calling me tomorrow on my cell phone to arrange to send me a refund....and to talk to me.

I'm sorta embarassed about this - that I wouldn't speak up for myself in the salon....but I thought that the gal who did my hair was the acting manager and she barely spoke English.....

Anyway....thanks Zin......I think. I wouldn't have called & complained (especially since they couldn't fix it).....but at least I won't feel like the money is wasted. 

And this has taught me my lesson about one other thing. I'm gonna find me a good dependable salon with someone I like....and then save up every payday so I go regularly every 8 weeks or whatever to get my hair trimmed....and not let it get so bad again...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 10, 2008)

Any major change is hard. I used to have hair that went to my butt. Now, it's pretty short and one time I had someone cut it (I was into the whole punk thing in the 80's) and I kid you not - it was like army short! 

What color did Zin tell you to go with?


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 10, 2008)

For those who are wondering....I went in WITH THIS PHOTO and asked for this:






I walked out with this:









This is how I dressed today (minus a certain undergarment on top which was in the laundry and I was waiting to put on)....






Art LOVED the outfit and Robin said she'd forgotten how much she missed seeing me in my big skirts till she saw me in this again...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 10, 2008)

I agree that you need to find a regular salon that you like. The ones in Walmart stink. Look for a smaller "mom and pop" type place. I go to my salon once a month. I have my hair colored every month and a cut every other month. A bargain at any price!


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 10, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> What color did Zin tell you to go with?


I don't have the original color here on my desk.....but they didn't have that brand (I know the color name was starfish and it was the darkest blonde that they had).

Zin had me get Garnier Nutrisse color #80 (medium natural blonde). I want to say it was called "butternut" or something like that.

I normally go with a light golden brown or something like that because while I was blond as a child - my hair turned sort of mousy brown as I got older...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 10, 2008)

Peg, I just wanted to say that I think it's wonderful that you are doing these things for YOU. You deserve it. I think you'll really like your hair after it's colored. I know I always am.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 10, 2008)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> You can check out their selection here.


Thank you - give me a link to a site that has 30% off everything....and I'm bfoke...

With friends like y'all - I really better start praying, "Lead me not into temptation and take away my internet..."


----------



## seniorcats (Apr 10, 2008)

You know what really helps? Go get yourself from frilly, frivolous underwear! Then you can feel really wicked when you're wearing it. 

http://www.dressbarn.com/ Dress Barn has nice well made and decently priced clothes in sizes 2 to 28. I don't think they have online shopping but their web site has store locators. They have casual, professional, party, etc. They also have great sales and coupons for new customers.


I like the back of your hair. I can't really see what she did to your sides. It looks like she may have been trying for a page boy(?) and wasn't very skilled. I bet a good hair dresser could do some tapering or laying and make it look more polished.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 10, 2008)

I posted earlier when you were obviously putting the pics on, so, just saw them. Love, love that outfit, Peg. So pretty, love that pink!


----------



## seniorcats (Apr 10, 2008)

Now this is creative hair! I hope it was for a hair show. here is a bad hair day blog with lots of photos to make you laugh.

http://freshpics.blogspot.com/2006/06/bad-hair-day.html


This is for Pennie. here is a guy who needs braid bands.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Apr 10, 2008)

Peg-

I lurve ya.. I told you.. once it's straightened..it will look better, I don't know why she curled it.. with that kind of cut she shoulda straightened all of it, and really razored the ends , you could have had a tossed bed head look.

If it helps.. let it grow out a bit.. and I will cut it for you.. the RIGHT way..


What she went in for was a modified European swing bob.. yanno the look that everybody's sportin..longer in the front, short back.. and razored throughout. But I think with color, and a straightening Iron.. it will be fine.

Your hair looks healthier, which is always a plus..dry hair just makes people look older for sure.

I liked complaining.. Sas can attest.. I am good at it..lol

I went in for the same cut.. and all and all she did ok, but it wasn't as wispy as I liked. The kicker was she gave me BANGS.. school girl above my eyebrows bangs.. and I have this huge cowlick in the front she didn't even compensate for.. so I had this thick line of bangs and a flock of seagulls wave..

This was this past October.. I cried and cried and cried..

For those that didn't notice.. I don't do bangs.. I had to go the Faire with crappy bangs..

My point is.. I feel ya Peg.. I do.. and I am so sorry your unhappy..

Here is some of my lurverly hair do's..and I have had some WHOPPERS...

My current fro..







Newly blonded..sunburned, windburned and peeling..







Ima little gothling.. tall and chunky...

This is HORRID.. call me Morticia.. what was I thinking going black..






What the HECK was I thinking.. this was like 2 years ago..







The SEXIEST hair EVA.. engagement pics.. I know you people are jealous of the hair and the well groomed eyebrows..






The hair I hated.. and cried over..


----------



## trailsend (Apr 10, 2008)

Peg - the good thing about hair is that it does grow back! You look good however, you look SO PRETTY in that outfit! Honestly it looks great on you and so pretty - love the colors. I think it's great that you are pampering yourself a bit and making yourself feel good you absolutely deserve it!


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 10, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> Peg-
> 
> I lurve ya.. I told you.. once it's straightened..it will look better, I don't know why she curled it.. with that kind of cut she shoulda straightened all of it, and really razored the ends , you could have had a tossed bed head look.
> 
> ...


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 10, 2008)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> You know what really helps? Go get yourself from frilly, frivolous underwear! Then you can feel really wicked when you're wearing it.
> 
> *Now that I could go for. Maybe not frilly - but something I really like. I put on some underwear today and told Robin, "I hate this underwear..." and she said, "So toss it..".
> 
> ...


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 10, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> Well you know where I shop already, but for anybody else looking for trendy clothes..
> 
> http://www.oldnavy.com (online is the ONLY OldNavy place to get plus clothes)


Ok - so maybe this isn't trendy...but I did order these...

http://www.oldnavy.com/browse/product.do?cid=39778&pid=460728&scid=460728252

I ordered that in warm fire red, bright coral and melon mai tai

http://www.oldnavy.com/browse/product.do?cid=39778&pid=460727&scid=460727222

I ordered that in warm fire red, viridian & peach punch

I am SO dying for these to get here....

I'm going to try everything on along with what I have....and then decide if I should return stuff or not....I'm not overly thrilled about tanks....but I can see where they can make a person look smaller than a tshirt would....


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 10, 2008)

I feel your pain about not liking the cut, been there, not fun.:hug:

I know you said that you don't even like it straight, but with a good quality straightener, you'd be amazed how it can make your hair look. I've even taken a razor to my hair here at home if I don't think it was razored enough, helps thin it out in places a bit.

If you don't like that, here's something I do when I get sick of mine and wearing it the same way. I have some scrunching spray that makes me look like I have a perm when I use it. Maybe that would look cute? You just spray it in your hair after a shower, scrunch and blow dry.

If that doesn't work, take Zin up on her offer to cut it for you when it grows out a bit.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 10, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > You can check out their selection here.
> ...


I'm sorry...I didn't mean to send you something when you're broke...

I hope things work out, though. I've had a few hated haircuts before...and the best advice I could ever have was to wait til it grew out. The wonderful thing about it is that in a month, it'll have grown out enough that you can get the cut you WANTED...so you've still got the ability to look wonderful for your trip to your mom's. 

:hug: Keep bein' brave...and hang in there! This'll all work out...sometimes it just takes a few kinks gettin' worked out...


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 10, 2008)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *maherwoman wrote: *
> ...


Rosie - I wasn't upset or offended....I was sitting here dying laughing...I'm sorry - I should've put a laughing bunny on here...

Let me see if I can find one...

:roflmao:

Ok - maybe that will work?

I'm laughing because it seems like I always come across sales AFTER I've spent money and am broke.....so its sorta the story of my life!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 10, 2008)

ZIN - are you talking the haircut like Katie Holmes? long on the sides and shorter in the back? I just cute my hair that way LOL! 

I have naturally curly hair now that I am older but I can wear it straight, curly, flipped out, and I mostly tuck it behind my ears..... I love the cut.

PEG - be sure not to part it directly in the center. That's always a no-no. just a bit to either side of center.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 10, 2008)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> I love you, Ann! LOL





>


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Apr 11, 2008)

Bo-

Yep.. Katie Holmes new do.. but I told her to have it razored because her hair is thick and it's easier to do the messy look without the severe edges of a scissor cut..


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah! she'll like that I think.

Lexi has thick hair - like none other! Everyone freaks!

My hair used to be thick but fine. Now it's thinning..... oh I love my daddy! Hereditary male pattern baldness affects women too......... :X


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 11, 2008)

OK, you all are so good about clothing (now I'm shopping online lol) I need to know where to get:

1 pair of short legged, chunky waist and thigh black suede western full-legged chaps.....

Oh yeah..... I love getting stuff for my daughter! :banghead


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 11, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *TinysMom wrote: *
> ...


OH!! Okay, GREAT!!  I was hoping...lol!! *LAUGHS*

(((HUGS)))


----------



## Flashy (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm sorry you don't like your hair. Like many others I have been there too. If you choose to go to a salon again, phone round loads of them and find a place you get a good vibe from, and maybe also go in for a consultation beforehand so that you and the hairdresser can discuss what you want.

I LOVE the outfit, that really suits you. Hopefully even if you don't like the hair, the outfit brings you some confidence back in your appearance.

I hope the dyeing goes well, and that maybe in a couple of days you will hate your hair less.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 11, 2008)

It is why I am petrified of cutting my hair. I am cutting off ALOT because I plan on sending it to locks of love in my great grandmas name. I measured if I wanted I could cut enough for two wigs. Still not so sure about that much.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 11, 2008)

Ali, when you have that cut off - you won't believe how it feels! Do you have neck or back problems? My neck used to hurt from carrying so much hair!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 11, 2008)

:shock:Yes, I was hit by a car an my spinal cord was screwed up. Well most of me was. I am also top heavy.Also migrains. 

I just have ALWAYS had long hair. :?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 11, 2008)

You should have them take the "locks" minimum at a GOOD salon (cause I think sometimes the cheaper salons throw it out if you don't actually take it yourself) and just have them cut it straight. You still have long hair, you can still have a pony tail, etc. That's what we did with Lexi (and we need to do again soon). She likes having it razor cut at the ends so she can flip those up and straighten it and stuff. She has really wavy hair.

I like long hair but I know that when it gets too long it is a pain to deal with!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 11, 2008)

:biggrin2:I am sending it myself. I think that when I send it my mom and grandma will be there. Maybe my great-aunt.


----------



## Flashy (Apr 11, 2008)

I used to be able to sit on my hair (while it was attached to my head ) and I had it cut to just below my shoulders. It was sooooooooooooo weird, but it does feel good. I'm growing it again now, it's half way down my back, but it's in far better condition.

Do it do it do it! And let us see before and after pics like Peg has


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 11, 2008)

I will make a new thread no more hijacking Pegs.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 11, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I will make a new thread no more hijacking Pegs.



Like I'm REALLY offended......

:biggrin2:

The only thing I know about Locks of Love is that you should check w/ them ahead of time to find out the minimum length....and I think there is a special procedure for bagging the hair as it is cut or something....I asked once about it at a salon .....


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 11, 2008)

I can NOT believe this. I woke up this morning and almost as soon as I was awake my first thought was (besides "I gotta go pee").....that today is the day I'm coloring my hair.....and I was soooo excited.

You have got to understand....there are certain things in my life that I hate doing ... with a passion.

At the top of the list is going to see the dentist. I literally shake driving by the dentist's office....let alone going inside - even just for cleaning.

The next one down is going to the doctor...I am ok till I get into the building...then I start to shake. 

The third one down is going to the hair salon....I want to cry at the thought 99% of the time 'cause I never know how to say what I want and I never really know what I want. 

The fourth one...is coloring my hair. I put it off as long as possible.....to the point that Art has sometimes come home with hair coloring for me (he has the number in his wallet) and said, "I wasn't sure if you had any hair coloring stuff....so I picked some up when I walked by it..." (yeah sure - like hair color was on his way to the exact opposite end of the store.....at least he is sweet about it). At other times he's asked outright (usually while playing with my hair)..."So hon....can I help you color your hair? I have some time right now.."

Yeah - he's a sweetheart.

But I've had times when I did my hair - and it just didn't turn out well....even with using the same color from time to time. The few times I've tried a NEW color....have been horrid also.

So - I'm gonna have my coffee....some quiet time w/ my Bible (which I'm trying to get back into doing every day anyway).....feed New Hope....

....and then I'm gonna bite the bullet and dye my hair before he gets home so I can surprise him....

I'll let y'all know how it goes...


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 11, 2008)

Well - I did it. I colored my hair - I'm letting it air dry right now while I figure out what to do.

This morning as I looked at it - I realized that I didn't think the two sides were quite straight (when the curls are gone from the curling iron)....so I'm sorta gonna let it air dry a bit....(fluffing it up with my fingers)....and play with it in a bit...

I have a feeling I am going to like this color - not sure....but I suspect when Art gets home he's gonna wanna toss the other boxes in the trash (I have 3 of them that he's picked up for me at various times).....and he's gonna wanna keep the label from this box in his wallet so he can always make sure I have some on hand for when my roots get bad....(this time they weren't bad - they were HORRID)..


----------



## Flashy (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm glad you think you will like it. That's one step in the right direction. 

I hope when you play with your hair later, that you find something that you like 

Everytime I open this thread I see the helicopter hair and it makes me giggle, lol. So random. At least your hair is better than that! Even you can't deny that.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 11, 2008)

YAYY!!! How fun!! I can't wait to see how your hair turned out!! Are you gonna post after pics for us?

Danny does that, too...he has the number and type memorized now, but before he didn't, he took the box top (with the info on it) in his wallet to be sure (it's Loreal Feria #74, Copper Shimmer). 

I used to have sit-on-able hair, too! It was so long in high school...and it's so heavy, I used to get headaches if I wore it with a scrunchy. A couple weeks after graduation, I went into a salon and had it chopped to a tad under shoulder length...and LOVED IT!! I've been trying to wear it that length ever since. 

I did start to grow it long again this past year, but then chopped it again recently, but didn't have enough for Locks of Love (and didn't know about it with my initial just-after-high-school cut, or I would've given it to them).

And now, it's fiery red, hehe...I LOVE having red hair...


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't like these photos 'cause they don't do justice to the new hair color. After walking into the bathroom three times and startling myself when I look in the mirror - I have to say I'm buying another box of this color when I go to Walmart tomorrow so I have it on hand for next month. I think I'm just gonna note on my calendar to redo my roots every X weeks or something.....

I didn't try to mess much with my hair this afternoon after I colored it. I ran my fingers through it and let it air dry some (with me playing with it) - but I wanted to get a feel for the basic shape of it before I started blow drying it or whatever.

I'm not thrilled with the cut - I am not sure I'm really happy with the back either right now...you'll see why I'm sure.

BUT...the upside is that hair grows....and I now have a color that I really like...and I think Art likes it too. He kept saying over and over today 2 or 3 times how pretty I am and how much he likes it...


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 16, 2008)

I wanted to bump this for the full-figured ladies to pass on some information....

I think I may have mentioned earlier in the thread (I haven't checked) that I ordered some tshirts and stuff from Old Navy - from the plus size part of the website.

They arrived today.....

I haven't tried them all on yet - but I have got to say that I am THRILLED with them. I love the way they hang (drape?) on my body - the cut is really nice. The fabric is really soft and the colors are beautiful. 

The only thing I don't like about them is how low they are cut in the front (I got 3 scoop neck tees and 3 vneck tees). However, I put on a lace trimmed camisole underneath and I'm thrilled with the look. I'm thinking that I may go to Walmart and get some pieces of lace and then find a way to attach it underneath (depending upon my mood, etc). I'd like to find a way to do it (and I do have an idea) so that the lace could be in or out and I could have different types of lace to interchange among the tops.

But yes - I am THRILLED with the Old Navy tops - and I'm thrilled with the speed of their service....

I am definitely buying more from them....


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 16, 2008)

I was just thinking about your haircolor Peg! We need more photos!


I got some new shorts at Fashion Bug and wore them today - it's really nice out.

I love these shorts! They look nice, they're cool but not flimsy and they have a little pocket on the side for my cell phone. That's a HUGE thing when working in the barn!


----------



## naturestee (Apr 16, 2008)

So um... where do you plus size ladies find undergarments that actually fit? Most stores don't carry my size- at least not the cup size. I found a whopping two in all of Fashion Bug the other day and snapped them up cause they're not in the online catalog. Grr.

I would love to be able to order clothes from a catalog as I need new clothes for the new job (used to wear a uniform, now I can wear my own clothes, hooray!). But stuff tends not to fit right because I'm just on the edge of plus size shirts except... for my monster chest. And I still have somewhat of a waist. The really annoying thing is that if plus size shirts are made to fit around the chest, like a band underneath or something, they tend to bemade for a smaller cup size than me and look silly.

Any suggestions? Or do you just order fromcatalogs that are really good about returns?

I think I'm going to have to make a trip to Milwaukee and see what I can find.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 16, 2008)

I had a hard time getting a bra to fit right - then I was in fashion bug and got this bra that I LOVE! I don't think I'll ever buy another kind LOL! Same issue tho - they only had 2. I'm going to order some more online


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 17, 2008)

Believe it or not, the best place I've found undergarments that fit right...is Frederick's of Hollywood. Now, I know what comes to mind is rather racey stuff...but they actually have calmer, very pretty things, too! They're who I bought the strapless bra I wore on my wedding day, and it fit great. It's a really great place! Not to mention, they can help you find what fits just right. 

If you know of a Frederick's actual store near you, they'll have a good selection...but I think their site also gives tips on how to measure for the right sizes, too. And I believe they have a special plus size selection, too.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Apr 17, 2008)

I had a hard time getting a bra that correctly fit as well. I had to special order mine and they ran me $60 with shipping.

At the time I was 6ft3 with 44FF's.. and they werent droopy, it was like walkin around with 2 basketballs on my chest..

So one reduction and 15lbs later..

I am a 44D

I just LURVE Wal-Mart bra's..


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 17, 2008)

I really need to get new bras....oh well...that will be next on my list.

I tried on all the tshirts tonight for Art...and he liked them all.....that makes me feel better. He said the scoop neck ones are fine but the other ones are just a tad bit deep for me......


----------



## naturestee (Apr 17, 2008)

I would luuuurve some Fredricks stuff! I'm sick of boring bras, I used to be able to get such pretty things.

Just checked, they have a whopping ONE bra that comes in my size. But it is pretty and only $20...

Zin, I've been thinking of getting a reduction too. I'm not as bad, but being 5ft2 and 38DDD (no kids yet even!) is an awful lot and it's probably contributing to my back problems. Of course my health insurance won't cover it.:rollseyes How bad was the surgery? Does it hurt much afterwards?


----------



## seniorcats (Apr 17, 2008)

*naturestee wrote: *


> I would luuuurve some Fredricks stuff! I'm sick of boring bras, I used to be able to get such pretty things.
> 
> Just checked, they have a whopping ONE bra that comes in my size. But it is pretty and only $20...
> 
> Zin, I've been thinking of getting a reduction too. I'm not as bad, but being 5ft2 and 38DDD (no kids yet even!) is an awful lot and it's probably contributing to my back problems. Of course my health insurance won't cover it.:rollseyes How bad was the surgery? Does it hurt much afterwards?






One of my employees had a reduction because she had chronic back and neck problems. Because the problems were documented by her doc, insurance paid for the surgery (non-cosmetic). She did great.

For good bras, the Bali brand are really great fitting, pretty and come in a huge range of sizes. Kohl's and Dillard's carry them and a whole bunch of online shops

http://www.balicompany.com/findastore.asp

Check out the fit tips and measurement info too.

I just looked at the Just My Size site online site and they have bras in every size imaginable. http://www.jms.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce/ExecMacro/Storefront.d2w/report

And all are on sale for 25% off

http://www.onehanesplace.com/webapp/commerce/command/CategoryDisplay?cgnbr=2000000000

They have buy one get one 50% off


----------

